# صيانة المكيفات



## عماد رخا (23 مارس 2009)

كيفية عمل صيانة دوريه للمكيفات الإسبليت والشباك


----------



## شادي نايف (27 يونيو 2009)

مرحبا اخي الكريم اريد ان اعرف عن صيانة المكيفات من الف الى الياء ولكم جزيلا الشكر


----------



## ems_212 (29 يونيو 2009)

مرحبا اخوتي الاعزاء انا ابراهيم وبريد اتعلم كل شئ بالتبريد والتكييف


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (29 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اهلا بك اخي ابراهيم في بيتك بيت التبريد والتكييف وانشاء الله تجد كل ماتبحث عنه

وهناك مواضيع مثبته كتبت من قبل الاخوان المتميزين بالقسم
المشرف م. محمد عبد الفتاح
والاخ n.c 

وانشاء الله سوف تستفيد بشكل كبير وننتظر منكم التفاعل في منتداكم هندسة التبريد والتكييف

وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (29 يونيو 2009)

اخي شادي بالنسبة لموضوع الصيانة حاول ارفع ملف عن طريق الموقع لكن لم استطيع لان حجم الملف كبير

اتمنى من اخي الكريم م. محمد عبد الفتاح ان يساعدنا في حل هذه المشكلة .

واتمنى ان لايؤاخذني لما سوف اكتب الان 
اخي شادي من المعلوم ان من قوانين هذا المنتدى عدم كتابة بريدك الالكتروني لكني سوف اكتبه لك حتى استطيع ان 
ارسل اليك الملف عن طريقه 
وارجوا ان يكون ردك سريعا اخي شادي حتى اقوم بمسح هذه المشاركه

الايميل هو [email protected]

واكرر اعتذاري للمشرفين ( لكن قصدي واضح ) 
وفق الله الجميع


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (29 يونيو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عيسى الدوم (30 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبكاته 

انا عيسى الدوم 

عضو جديد وحابب اتعلم كل شيئ في التبريد 
*​


----------



## عيسى الدوم (30 يونيو 2009)

كيف تتم صيانت التكيف المنزيل واعني الشباك


----------



## nourden1 (2 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
من فظلكم عايز اتعلم كيف اصلح مكيف الهواء كوبرا


----------



## احسان الشبل (27 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم لكم مني هذا الرابط الذي يعرض الاعطال الرئيسة واصلاحها في التكييف
الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150448.html


----------



## احمد ناجى جابر (4 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوررين على هذا المجهود


----------



## نور123 (17 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الحقيقة عندي كم سؤال عن التكييف بدي الكودجهاز التحكم للمكيفات التالية: Lg-يونيون اير-


----------



## فالكون شاهين (11 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم الرجاء وضع فيديو يوضح كيفيه تنظيف وغسيل التكييف الشباك


----------



## ابوعلاء1 (5 يناير 2012)

> *مشكور اخي احسان وكل القائمين على هذا المنتدى والاعضاء الكرام وحتا لاننسى الزوار ايضا:85:اخوكم ابو علاء *
> - ان شاء الله سوف تستفيد بشكل كبير وننتظر منكم التفاعل في منتداكم هندسة التبريد والتكييف
> 
> وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## ابوعلاء1 (5 يناير 2012)

مشكور


----------

